# 29.5 outlaw 2 skinnies all the way around?



## Ksuire92 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am going back and forth and can't make up my mind what I want to get. Should I run skinnies all the way around or wides in the back? I'm leaning toward skinnies but looking for a little input.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Skinnies vs Wides "The Showdown" - MudInMyBlood Forums

^^^^^^^


----------

